# Lime Tree Farm, Suffolk



## lizm73 (Sep 3, 2010)

I stumbled across this place last weekend on a trip up to Suffolk.
Its an abandoned Intensive Poultry Farming Unit. Cant find any more info about it though! 
Nice little explore with some suprises inside!





































So thats where my Sindy head went


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 3, 2010)

The Sindy head pic is wonderfully bizarre...I love that.  The HDR is a bit overdone for my own tastes, but I like the last pic.


----------



## Zebra (Sep 3, 2010)

That place looks kinda creepy. The Sindy doll head kind of assists that D:. Awesome photos, I love the weird atmosphere portrayed through them, if that makes any sense (as I do not)


----------



## lizm73 (Sep 3, 2010)

Unfortunately I have become obsessed with HDR'ing all my photos! I guess the novelty will wear off

The Sindy head was definately the best find especially as I was in there on my own!
(Mum was waiting outside)


----------



## chaoticreason (Sep 5, 2010)

All this HDR is going to leave all those poor artists like Damien and Tracy having to suspend living cows in formaldehyde an shagging live in bed whilst snorting a trough full of cock,er sorry! I mean coke.
Seriously though I love some of the effects you guys are getting,I'm a point and shot guy 'like Clint?' but if you keep up all this HDR,I may have too figure it out for myself...


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 5, 2010)

How did it smell? 
looks a good explore, nicely composed pics but I'm really not a HDR fan! Well done


----------



## Judderman62 (Sep 5, 2010)

the HDR turned my stomach - those are fucking disgusting - worst overdone HDR I have ever seen.


----------



## lizm73 (Sep 5, 2010)

Strangely it didn't smell of anything! But I got the feeling
the place was untouched for a number of years!!!
Feel quite privileged if I was the first!


----------



## Em_Ux (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks like an intresting site. Thanks for sharing


----------



## klempner69 (Sep 6, 2010)

I think some of the shots work better with HDR than others but please dont be rude in your comments ok folks..some like HDR,some dont OK..I dont know how to do it and am not going to try to learn it either as i am a fan of seeing how the site actually looks on the day of the explore.


----------



## Flick (Sep 14, 2010)

WOW!! That place looks amazing. I'm going to have to try and track that one down


----------

